
SendMyRent: automate mailing your paper rent checks - evbots
http://sendmyrent.com/?r=true
======
samtimalsina
More information on the site would be useful. I am reluctant to provide an
email with no explanation how it would all work, specially on a site with no
https.

~~~
evbots
Thanks, I will add more info. Essentially, we use an API (like Plaid) to ACH
transfer, then use Lob to cut paper checks and mail to landlords

------
Finnucane
Your bank can do this if it's really too labor-intensive for you to manage on
your own.

